# Canon EOS RP body price confirmed at $1299 USD, and we’re very happy about it



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 13, 2019)

> We have finally confirmed that the Canon EOS RP body is going to cost $1299 when it launches tonight and will come in 3 kits in the USA.
> *Canon EOS RP USA kits available at launch:*
> 
> Canon EOS RP Body w/EG-E1 Extension Grip & Canon Mount Adapter $1299
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## nadroj (Feb 13, 2019)

WOW. I must say, I am impressed.

I wish they would have announced a kit with the rumored RF 24-240 rather than the adapted EF 24-105 STM, but at this pricing I really have no complaints. I would pick the RF 24-105 anyway.


----------



## padam (Feb 13, 2019)

Even without the final specs or impressions, that looks like a very good price.


----------



## Karlbug (Feb 13, 2019)

Any chances of lowering MSRP of the original R?


----------



## bokehmon22 (Feb 13, 2019)

Pretty impressive price. Good job Canon

Articulating LCD, FF sensor, DPAF, and light lenses. Should be a good vlogger or someone to get into FF mirrorless.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 13, 2019)

this thing is going to have the cheapest sensor Canon can make into it. and in reality for $1299 it's hard to blame them


----------



## nadroj (Feb 13, 2019)

angrykarl said:


> Any chances of lowering MSRP of the original R?



It went on sale for $200 off today, so that's a good start 

EDIT: That's only the kit with the 24-105, sorry.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 13, 2019)

Unfortunately, I can't pre-order, but the price will be right next Christmas too, I think. My main reasons for ordering will be to have a smaller camera on which to use my M42 screw mount lenses with and then as a backup to my fantastic 5D Mark III. The crop factor on the micro 4/3 cameras is just too brutal. However, my tiny wife loves the Olympus for her use... so can't sell it off.

I can imagine that there will come a moment that the adapter for EF will be bundled in as an incentive later on.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 13, 2019)

Another happy Canon user looking forward to that camera. Hopefully it is 1299 EUR in Germany and ... wishful thinking ... they have a "naked" body offer for e.g. 1150 EUR or so - I . WANT . TO . USE . THE . CONTROL RING ADAPTER!


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 13, 2019)

My vote mattered!

I am very very interested. Can’t wait to see the new glass coming out as well, the 15-35 really interests me.


----------



## JimmyJames (Feb 13, 2019)

Is the 24-105 f4 in the $2199 kit is the RF version?


----------



## memoriaphoto (Feb 13, 2019)

This thing is going to sell like craaaazy...and the needed migration to RF is guaranteed.

Smart move Canon!


----------



## CaMeRa QuEsT (Feb 13, 2019)

The 24-105/4 deal sounds great, and will sound ever greater during holiday season when it'll be $300 cheaper and with a free Pixma PRO-100 plus a 50 sheet ream of 13x19" photo paper thrown in for good measure. Just keeping my fingers crossed that 4K means this will have similar DR to a 5DIV/R instead of a 6DII.


----------



## james75 (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow!!! Well there you go. That is some aggressive pricing. I still want to wait for early reviews, but this may be the camera I pick up down the road to start my journey with mirrorless. Good job Canon. Hope it's a success.


----------



## delta0 (Feb 13, 2019)

I’m going to hold until the 24-70 RF comes out. I will get the lens if the price is competitive or a used EF ii which will have a price hit by the release of a new version.


----------



## Tom W (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow! Good deal. Will draw many into the R format, possibly including myself!


----------



## preppyak (Feb 13, 2019)

JimmyJames said:


> Is the 24-105 f4 in the $2199 kit is the RF version?


Yeah, and it aligns with the new instant savings price.


----------



## slclick (Feb 13, 2019)

I just sold off my M5 kit and this is tempting but I'll be patient and see what the next year offers. I'm not sure if I am looking for a replacement to the 5D3 or an addition, but for those who are interested, it's a killer deal.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 13, 2019)

It will be interesting if they capture new sales with this. There will be Canon users moving to their first full frame and first mirrorless. There are a lot of expensive lens here or coming for it. The RP in particular needs cheap lens. It will go straight to no 1 in full frame sales.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 13, 2019)

I’m officially tempted.


----------



## Talys (Feb 13, 2019)

That's a fantastic value. It gets right the one thing that 6D2 did not -- the price at launch. I kind of want one now


----------



## Kit. (Feb 13, 2019)

Could make a nice rear cap for my TS-E 17.


----------



## jesjewal (Feb 13, 2019)

I think this UK camera company posted the detailed specs to their website without realizing it. Looks like 4k IPB compression at 120mbs 8 bit 4:2:0 is all we get. No canon log and it doesn't specifically indicate the crop factor for 4k recording but I am betting its the same 1.74 crop we're used to. Also, 8.3 megapixel stills can be extracted from the 4k. The link appears to be an excel spreadsheet of the detailed specs. https://www.cliftoncameras.co.uk/uploads/downloads/Product Specifications/Canon/EOS RP/EOS RP Specifications.xlsx


----------



## Bob Howland (Feb 13, 2019)

The body is actually $1199 (or maybe $1249), given that they are including the mount adapter. I have to wonder what will happen to the M series, especially the M5.


----------



## Adelino (Feb 13, 2019)

Number one hit for Canon! I'll get the Kit lens if it is RF otherwise body only.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 13, 2019)

jesjewal said:


> I think this UK camera company posted the detailed specs to their website without realizing it. Looks like 4k IPB compression at 120mbs 8 bit 4:2:0 is all we get. No canon log and it doesn't specifically indicate the crop factor for 4k recording but I am betting its the same 1.74 crop we're used to. Also, 8.3 megapixel stills can be extracted from the 4k. The link appears to be an excel spreadsheet of the detailed specs. https://www.cliftoncameras.co.uk/uploads/downloads/Product Specifications/Canon/EOS RP/EOS RP Specifications.xlsx



If there's a crop, it'll be around 1.56. The crop size isn't chosen to limit the camera, it's purely based on the 1x1 readout for UHD/4K.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 13, 2019)

For that price with grip and adaptor, might end up buying it for macro and travel use.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 13, 2019)

CaMeRa QuEsT said:


> The 24-105/4 deal sounds great, and will sound ever greater during holiday season when it'll be $300 cheaper and with a free Pixma PRO-100 plus a 50 sheet ream of 13x19" photo paper thrown in for good measure. Just keeping my fingers crossed that 4K means this will have similar DR to a 5DIV/R instead of a 6DII.


Going to wait for holiday deals with printer. Bought 6d2 recently. Should have waited to jump into FF.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 13, 2019)

jesjewal said:


> I think this UK camera company posted the detailed specs to their website without realizing it. Looks like 4k IPB compression at 120mbs 8 bit 4:2:0 is all we get. No canon log and it doesn't specifically indicate the crop factor for 4k recording but I am betting its the same 1.74 crop we're used to. Also, 8.3 megapixel stills can be extracted from the 4k. The link appears to be an excel spreadsheet of the detailed specs. https://www.cliftoncameras.co.uk/uploads/downloads/Product Specifications/Canon/EOS RP/EOS RP Specifications.xlsx



Maybe we have to wait for Magic Lantern - RP cameras seem so cheap that it isn't that bad if you damage one during programming ...


----------



## knight427 (Feb 13, 2019)

angrykarl said:


> Any chances of lowering MSRP of the original R?



I'm thinking they will put it on semi-permanent sale, but a lower MSRP announcement would be much better.


----------



## jesjewal (Feb 13, 2019)

crazyrunner33 said:


> If there's a crop, it'll be around 1.56. The crop size isn't chosen to limit the camera, it's purely based on the 1x1 readout for UHD/4K.


Let's hope! This spreadsheet doesn't indicate, but it puts everything else to rest.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 13, 2019)

crazyrunner33 said:


> If there's a crop, it'll be around 1.56. The crop size isn't chosen to limit the camera, it's purely based on the 1x1 readout for UHD/4K.



If the crop factor is 1.56 it is a 24 MPix sensor: 6000 / 3840 = 1.56

My hope for a 24 MPix sensor isn't dead: (1) no 6D ii sensor & (2) same pixel numbers like M50 = easier calculations!
Maybe the 26.2 MPix is only the raw pixel number where some are used for e.g. DPAF close to the edges ?!


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 13, 2019)

jesjewal said:


> Let's hope! This spreadsheet doesn't indicate, but it puts everything else to rest.



Fortunately, it's a hardware limitation. I don't believe a 4K crop can work that tight on that resolution of a sensor. Good find on the spreadsheet, it does confirm that it's an 8 bit out. Still looking to see if DPAF works in 4K or not. I assume no, but a boy can dream.


----------



## flip314 (Feb 13, 2019)

I didn't think Canon would ship a kit with an adapted lens, but I think at this price point it makes sense. They've probably got better lenses to work on than an RF version of the 24-105 3.5-5.6

They've definitely made the RP very tempting at this price point, but it's also made the R pricing make less sense. The ~$1000 difference in MSRP doesn't seem reflected in the specs.


----------



## flip314 (Feb 13, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> If the crop factor is 1.56 it is a 24 MPix sensor: 6000 / 3840 = 1.56
> 
> My hope for a 24 MPix sensor isn't dead: (1) no 6D ii sensor & (2) same pixel numbers like M50 = easier calculations!
> Maybe the 26.2 MPix is only the raw pixel number where some are used for e.g. DPAF close to the edges ?!



Realistically, I don't think there's any chance of a brand new sensor in a $1299 camera when the R didn't even get one. I would be shocked if it's not the 6dII sensor.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2019)

FF Canon for $1299 with the EF adapter?!? WOW. This is a show stealer!! Canon is playing hardball with this one


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 13, 2019)

jesjewal said:


> I think this UK camera company posted the detailed specs to their website without realizing it. Looks like 4k IPB compression at 120mbs 8 bit 4:2:0 is all we get. No canon log and it doesn't specifically indicate the crop factor for 4k recording but I am betting its the same 1.74 crop we're used to. Also, 8.3 megapixel stills can be extracted from the 4k. The link appears to be an excel spreadsheet of the detailed specs. https://www.cliftoncameras.co.uk/uploads/downloads/Product Specifications/Canon/EOS RP/EOS RP Specifications.xlsx


So M50 EVF. That rains on my parade.


----------



## jesjewal (Feb 13, 2019)

1Zach1 said:


> So M50 EVF. That rains on my parade.


Booo


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 13, 2019)

CaMeRa QuEsT said:


> The 24-105/4 deal sounds great, and will sound ever greater during holiday season when it'll be $300 cheaper and with a free Pixma PRO-100 plus a 50 sheet ream of 13x19" photo paper thrown in for good measure. Just keeping my fingers crossed that 4K means this will have similar DR to a 5DIV/R instead of a 6DII.


It should/might have a newer processor than the 6D Mk II so would think that it will be better in that department. Exciting times!


----------



## delta0 (Feb 13, 2019)

flip314 said:


> Realistically, I don't think there's any chance of a brand new sensor in a $1299 camera when the R didn't even get one. I would be shocked if it's not the 6dII sensor.


R did get the 5D mk4 sensor but it was updated.


----------



## Besisika (Feb 13, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> For that price with grip and adaptor, might end up buying it for macro and travel use.


It would be my dream camera, if it is indeed as advertised on that XL sheet. Count me in with the kit.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 13, 2019)

flip314 said:


> Realistically, I don't think there's any chance of a brand new sensor in a $1299 camera when the R didn't even get one. I would be shocked if it's not the 6dII sensor.



I hope you were shocked with Canons release but I also hope it doesn't harm you


----------



## bryston (Feb 13, 2019)

So does this camera have IBIS?


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 13, 2019)

I think I have not to read this forum because I want to sleep to reduce the time beeing awake until all the data is made official by Canon. It is like christmas when I was a young boy and I knew that some new lego parts would come into my greedy hands!


----------



## padam (Feb 13, 2019)

bryston said:


> So does this camera have IBIS?


Of course not (it is doubtful if is going to come in any of the first generation models, although some sources claim it wll)

I wonder, will it be called RP classic after the RP Mark III or RP Mark IV?


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 13, 2019)

bryston said:


> So does this camera have IBIS?



If you add a g force sensor and some piezo actors and a micro controler while keeping the sensor in the image plane on the lenses you will have IBIS!


----------



## Nelu (Feb 13, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...





jesjewal said:


> I think this UK camera company posted the detailed specs to their website without realizing it. Looks like 4k IPB compression at 120mbs 8 bit 4:2:0 is all we get. No canon log and it doesn't specifically indicate the crop factor for 4k recording but I am betting its the same 1.74 crop we're used to. Also, 8.3 megapixel stills can be extracted from the 4k. The link appears to be an excel spreadsheet of the detailed specs. https://www.cliftoncameras.co.uk/uploads/downloads/Product Specifications/Canon/EOS RP/EOS RP Specifications.xlsx



Looking at the spreadsheet I don't see anything about a flippy screen.
Also, 4k will be 24 fps max, not 30 fps.
Am I missing something?


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 13, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> Another happy Canon user looking forward to that camera. Hopefully it is 1299 EUR in Germany and ... wishful thinking ... they have a "naked" body offer for e.g. 1150 EUR or so - I . WANT . TO . USE . THE . CONTROL RING ADAPTER!



Less than a snowball's chances in hell. $1299 plus VAT is about 1450€, which is still really cheap for a FF body. I predict the release price of the RP is going to be around 1500€ in Europe. Whether there will be extras included remains to be seen.


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 13, 2019)

What will be really fascinating to see, is what the next EOS FF mirrorless model will be, and in particular, have for features. Can or will Canon create a 'giant-slayer'? A body that comes in just under $3K - a true 5D Mk IV replacement with a 36 or 42 MP sensor? Or will they keep the introductory pricing for something like that in the mid $3K range. And then a D1X Mk II mirrorless replacement with a 20-26 mp sensor for just under or right at $5K?

The flip side is, is this RP the mirrorless equivalent of what the rumored 90D was going to be? Is there no 90D coming? And what of the aging 7D Mk III's replacement? I can understand Canon's reluctance to share their business plans/model with the outside world (from a business/competition standpoint) but it's quite maddening from a customer's standpoint. Is Canon moving to FF (and APS-C) mirrorless and away from DSLR's quicker than we anticipated? I don't see that based on the lenses they released over the past year. 
The Mk III of the 70-200mm f2.8L IS, the Mk III of the 400mm and 600mm big whites...etc.

But the marketplace can change rapidly too. And it sounds like nearly every EF lens (and EF-S) ever made can be used on the EOS R and I'm assuming this RP as well...


----------



## prodorshak (Feb 13, 2019)

Nelu said:


> Looking at the spreadsheet I don't see anything about a flippy screen.
> Also, 4k will be 24 fps max, not 30 fps.
> Am I missing something?


"Viewing Angle (horizontally/vertically)Approx. 170° vertically and horizontally"=flippy screen I guess?
Plus look at the pics!


----------



## Famateur (Feb 13, 2019)

This is pretty exciting. Not only is it the low, aggressive price, it includes the adapter! Wow!

Let's not forget that the adapter means that EF-S lenses can be used on it, too. I think this model is aimed squarely at getting Rebel/XXD shooters to upgrade to full frame without having to worry about getting all new lenses.

Can't wait to see some real-world reviews...


----------



## navastronia (Feb 13, 2019)

The price and the specs are very good news, but it begs the question that if all three kits ship with the grip extender, how uncomfortable is the RP without it? 

Obviously, they have reasons for making a compact body; it appeals to modern consumers' interest in small, full-frame cameras and demonstrates that Canon can compete with Sony in this respect. Perhaps it's also a preliminary means of exploring modular design, given that other manufacturers (e.g., Fuji's modular GFX medium format camera) are doing so.

Whatever the case, it piqued my interest.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 13, 2019)

Just thinking about the Focus Bracket feature. From the description, it sounds like it will take the bracketed images and stack them into one image -- in camera. That would be absolutely splendid. If it can do that as a RAW file, it would be spectacular.

Anyone else wondering about this?


----------



## preppyak (Feb 13, 2019)

Hector1970 said:


> It will be interesting if they capture new sales with this.


Gonna depend on what other lenses come out quickly. Right now, there's very little appealing to someone who isnt already a Canon user because the lenses are all >$1k. But if Tamron, Sigma, etc release their RF mount versions here shortly, its a very different ballgame.


----------



## padam (Feb 13, 2019)

preppyak said:


> Gonna depend on what other lenses come out quickly. Right now, there's very little appealing to someone who isnt already a Canon user because the lenses are all >$1k. But if Tamron, Sigma, etc release their RF mount versions here shortly, its a very different ballgame.


That's not true at all.

One can simply buy an EF 50/1.8 STM EF 40/2.8 STM a used EF 24-105/4 or EF 24-70/4 or any aftermarket EF lens (that may need a firmware update) and be a happy camper. This is where Canon has won it over its competitors, plenty of cheap glass with perfect compatibility. It even looks more balanced, especially on an even smaller body like this.






For native lenses, it will be Canon for now as the RF mount is closed.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 13, 2019)

preppyak said:


> Gonna depend on what other lenses come out quickly. Right now, there's very little appealing to someone who isnt already a Canon user because the lenses are all >$1k. But if Tamron, Sigma, etc release their RF mount versions here shortly, its a very different ballgame.



the RF 35mm is not. as well there's a 24-240 RF coming out that is probably less than 1K not to mention probably a future kit lens of the RP, and it comes with the EF adapter. So a 40mm pancake and 50mm 1.8 say hello if you want cheap lenses.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 13, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Less than a snowball's chances in hell. $1299 plus VAT is about 1450€, which is still really cheap for a FF body. I predict the release price of the RP is going to be around 1500€ in Europe. Whether there will be extras included remains to be seen.



And why is the M50 in the US 629 $ and in Germany 550 EUR? Some negativ tax for APS-C format cameras? Both body only.


----------



## LesC (Feb 13, 2019)

Those specs from Clifton Cameras show battery life of 250. So won't actual usage be even lower? 

Otherwise looking pretty promising. Wonder if it will come with the grip in the UK?

Wonder if the EOSR price will start to drop now?


----------



## preppyak (Feb 13, 2019)

padam said:


> That's not true at all.
> 
> One can simply buy an EF 50/1.8 STM EF 40/2.8 STM a used EF 24-105/4 or EF 24-70/4 or any aftermarket EF lens (that may need a firmware update) and be a happy camper. This is where Canon has won it over its competitors, plenty of cheap glass with perfect compatibility. It even looks more balanced, especially on an even smaller body like this.


Its really bad for forward compatibility to be buying EF lenses if you're buying into the RF system brand new. I know Sony's lack of truly native stuff is what kept me from staying with them over time, and thats an issue that's been sorted out.

I guess Canon has the benefit of not caring if people buy EF or RF, but its still not as strong a hook if you're adapting lenses.


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 13, 2019)

Talys said:


> That's a fantastic value. It gets right the one thing that 6D2 did not -- the price at launch. I kind of want one now


I would just remind you that the 6D Mk II price at launch should have surprised no one because it was in alignment with the introductory pricing of the original 6D and in particular the pricing/value relationship between the 5D Mk III and the 6D vs the 5D Mk IV and the 6D Mk II. 

I think the greater issue for many (at least those that were anticipating the 6D Mk II performance/spec-wise, was that in certain tests the 6D's sensor performance bested the 5D Mk III (as the 6D came out after the 5D Mk III) and I think that fact loomed large in a lot of the anticipatory thinking concerning the 6D Mk II's sensor vs. the 5D Mk IV. Canon was not going to make that "happy accident" a second time. The other significant issue for Canon's latest DSLR offerings (in the past 3 years), at least according to various photo sites and forums, has been there seeming unwillingness to really embrace/adopt non-bastardized 4K in these models.

Sorry my post has gone a little rogue here (off-topic). One final statement. What is the number 1 cause of friction in any relationship? Whether inter-personal, or say between a customer and a business (of any kind)? 
Answer: 
Our expectations - of the other party/person, product, service, etc.

Example: Canon's 6D Mk II.
Does the 6d Mk II take great images? Does it work properly? ...? ...? etc.? By all accounts, from those that purchased it, YES. 

Does it have short-comings? Yes

Has every camera model introduced over the last 80 years had short-comings (for the time it was introduced)? realistically. YES. 

But some, even many, models have at least met, if not exceeded, EXPECTATIONS. Example: 5D, 5D Mk III, in some ways the 5D Mk II (think video), 1DX, F1, AE-1, T-90, EOS 620, (and these are just a few of Canon's models).


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 13, 2019)

preppyak said:


> Its really bad for forward compatibility to be buying EF lenses if you're buying into the RF system brand new. I know Sony's lack of truly native stuff is what kept me from staying with them over time, and thats an issue that's been sorted out.
> 
> I guess Canon has the benefit of not caring if people buy EF or RF, but its still not as strong a hook if you're adapting lenses.



I could see video people buying into EF lenses still. The biggest advantage of the adapter is the ability to use ND.


----------



## preppyak (Feb 13, 2019)

rrcphoto said:


> the RF 35mm is not. as well there's a 24-240 RF coming out that is probably less than 1K not to mention probably a future kit lens of the RP, and it comes with the EF adapter. So a 40mm pancake and 50mm 1.8 say hello if you want cheap lenses.


True about the 35. I think that 24-105 kit is a REALLY compelling price, especially since the reviews for that lens are strong. The faster Canon can get out an 50/85 to match that 35, the more likely they are to hook new users in.


crazyrunner33 said:


> I could see video people buying into EF lenses still. The biggest advantage of the adapter is the ability to use ND.


The adapters with the drop-in filters are really cool. Such a simple little add on that Canon is great about finding in their products.


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 13, 2019)

delta0 said:


> R did get the 5D mk4 sensor but it was updated.



I think one of the big drivers in the differences is the R has a newer processor. But there are probably some architectural changes to the sensor itself as well.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 13, 2019)

preppyak said:


> Its really bad for forward compatibility to be buying EF lenses if you're buying into the RF system brand new.


Why?


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 13, 2019)

crazyrunner33 said:


> I could see video people buying into EF lenses still. The biggest advantage of the adapter is the ability to use ND.


I would like to see: a) some reviews/shots of the R w/the ND adapter and the 11-24mm f4L lens, and b) some video footage with an STM lens.


----------



## padam (Feb 13, 2019)

preppyak said:


> Its really bad for forward compatibility to be buying EF lenses if you're buying into the RF system brand new. I know Sony's lack of truly native stuff is what kept me from staying with them over time, and thats an issue that's been sorted out.
> 
> I guess Canon has the benefit of not caring if people buy EF or RF, but its still not as strong a hook if you're adapting lenses.


Again, absolutely not with Sony, the A-mount of Canon EF was never supported to this level even in the DSLRs, DPAF has been working flawlessly with EF glass ever since it came out (I actually prefer it on the 6D Mark II with a Sigma 50/1.4 ART, maybe not as quick, but it is more consistent than with the mirror)
And it has only gotten more advanced since then.

If you buy the afromentioned EF lenses (and many many more) cheap enough, and feel like ok I will replace them with RF glass that are being discounted, then you can resell them with basically no loss at all. Financially much smarter than paying the full retail prices for RF lenses.

Not to mention the filter adapters, those only work with EF lenses that are still the standard for video production.


----------



## bokehmon22 (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm actually shock Canon is price this aggressively with the adapter and grip. They will sell alot for people to get into EOS R system and lenses.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 13, 2019)

FramerMCB said:


> I would like to see: a) some reviews/shots of the R w/the ND adapter and the 11-24mm f4L lens, and b) some video footage with an STM lens.



I'm contemplating giving this a jump for a travel cam and timelapse. I'll definitely review it for the ND with the Samyang 14mm 2.8 since the ND needed for that lens is a PITA to carry around.


----------



## Act444 (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice, very aggressive move on their part. Good way to get the masses into RF. 

I just wonder what will happen to the price of the original R...whether there will be some downward pressure...one can hope?


----------



## preppyak (Feb 13, 2019)

LesC said:


> Those specs from Clifton Cameras show battery life of 250. So won't actual usage be even lower?


Yeah, though that makes sense based off the battery (1000mAh instead of 1800+mAh). 

EOS R was rated
Approx. 370 shots (at 23°C)9
Approx. 350 (at 0°C)

A7III
Approx. 610 shots (Viewfinder)
approx. 710 shots (LCD monitor)


----------



## 5D35D46D2R (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice one Canon. The competition continues.

It will be interesting to see whether Canon adds the Eye Detect Auto Focus in Servo and Continuos mode.

Canon lets get this on


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 13, 2019)

won't lie, that price is tempting... but Canon has been pretty consistent in curbing features (many that are just software!) to tier their offerrings and maximize their profit. Wondering what might be curbed here. The 5FPS for example.. in what mode? the R had very different FPS speeds depending on mode.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 13, 2019)

preppyak said:


> Yeah, though that makes sense based off the battery (1000mAh instead of 1800+mAh).
> 
> EOS R was rated
> Approx. 370 shots (at 23°C)9
> ...




It seems to me that reviews demonstrated that the R battery lasted far _longer _than the CIPA rating. I would expect the same with the RP. Lasting more than 250 shots seems like a pretty safe bet to me...


----------



## Famateur (Feb 13, 2019)

snappy604 said:


> won't lie, that price is tempting... but Canon has been pretty consistent in curbing features (many that are just software!) to tier their offerrings and maximize their profit. Wondering what might be curbed here. The 5FPS for example.. in what mode? the R had very different FPS speeds depending on mode.


While I get your broader point (which has merit), the answer to your specific question about FPS has been reported as 5 FPS max, 4 FPS in servo AF mode.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 13, 2019)

5D35D46D2R said:


> Nice one Canon. The competition continues.
> 
> It will be interesting to see whether Canon adds the Eye Detect Auto Focus in Servo and Continuos mode.
> 
> Canon lets get this on



to the R you mean? it's there on the RP


----------



## padam (Feb 13, 2019)

FramerMCB said:


> Sorry my post has gone a little rogue here (off-topic). One final statement. What is the number 1 cause of friction in any relationship? Whether inter-personal, or say between a customer and a business (of any kind)?
> Answer:
> Our expectations - of the other party/person, product, service, etc.
> 
> ...



Regarding the 6DII it is safe to say that the pricing and the timing (mirrorless already being firmly present) and not utilizing available resources (seeing what the 1DXII sensor has in terms of capabilities shows that Canon is not actually behind in technology but they know what to put in which model) that lead to the hate. And it may have been justified to some extent if we see how much it cost back then and how much it is now, not to mention the RP being the same formula, but in a more modern form at an attractive price (and with 4k video), that might make its value go down further.
Maybe it is already time to sell mine despite getting it for a low price (and stack up on LP-E17 batteries as we are probably back to old Sony levels of runtime, anyone knows a good source for them?)


----------



## 5D35D46D2R (Feb 13, 2019)

rrcphoto said:


> to the R you mean? it's there on the RP


Yeah, from what i gather, it is there in the RP, but the firmware update to the R does not have the functionality.

One would expect like for like in functional performance.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 13, 2019)

5D35D46D2R said:


> Yeah, from what i gather, it is there in the RP, but the firmware update to the R does not have the functionality.
> 
> One would expect like for like in functional performance.



yeah there is quite a few things on the RP that aren't there on the R.

focus stacking, intervalometer, eye AF in servo, etc.


----------



## 5D35D46D2R (Feb 13, 2019)

rrcphoto said:


> yeah there is quite a few things on the RP that aren't there on the R.
> 
> focus stacking, intervalometer, eye AF in servo, etc.


Canon, Canon, tut tut. Ah well. 

Variety is the spice of life. They have basically used 6DII as the base template to build the RP on.


----------



## JimmyJames (Feb 13, 2019)

While Canon doesn't like to share roadmaps of its products, it does cause consumers to make uninformed decisions. For me, I passed on the original R because it was just too much like my existing 5D III & IV which are workhorses for my event photography and portrait businesses. That said, I am a bit of a gear junkie and decided to spend some money elsewhere and now have a Fuji X-T3, 18-55 f2.8, 50-140 f2.8, and the 100-400. I really like the Fuji gear and am pretty sure a second body is in order soon.

However had I known a less expensive option to move to a Canon mirrorless was coming, I likely would have waited. Sigh. 

I still am waiting for a 1 DX Mark II mirrorless option though which is what I really wanted and needed.


----------



## JBSF (Feb 13, 2019)

Even without IBIS and a lesser implementation of 4K, Canon has knocked it out of the park with this pricing. I have been eyeing FF for months, and to go with A7 III and a proper adatper would cost me $1,100 more to use my EF lenses. This is going to be a complete no-brainer purchase, and that is obviously Canon's strategy.


----------



## delta0 (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks like it has gone from Amazon


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 13, 2019)

Famateur said:


> While I get your broader point (which has merit), the answer to your specific question about FPS has been reported as 5 FPS max, 4 FPS in servo AF mode.



thanks! guess I missed that when I was skimming the specs. Looks like there is a confirmed update on specs to read... off I go!


----------



## Lalumière (Feb 13, 2019)

I like the sleek and minimalist side of this camera with the EG-E1 extension grip and mount adapter, all for $1299 usd, it will probably be my first full frame camera. Also I already have several EF lenses that I could use and this is a plus for me. I must admit that the 24-105 f/4L kit lens also interests me.


----------



## janhalasa (Feb 13, 2019)

padam said:


> Of course not (it is doubtful if is going to come in any of the first generation models, although some sources claim it wll)
> 
> I wonder, will it be called RP classic after the RP Mark III or RP Mark IV?



I think it will be called RIP when discontinued


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 13, 2019)

I'll most prolly be getting this at this very good price. Kudos to Canon for doing this. I don't care if it's the exact same 6D2 sensor.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 13, 2019)

This body should have been called EOS RM, not RP, since it's magnesium alloy, not plastic as has been speculated...


----------



## Viggo (Feb 13, 2019)

Famateur said:


> It seems to me that reviews demonstrated that the R battery lasted far _longer _than the CIPA rating. I would expect the same with the RP. Lasting more than 250 shots seems like a pretty safe bet to me...


No doubt, I average 650-750 with the R over an extended period of time, in the cold.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2019)

preppyak said:


> Its really bad for forward compatibility to be buying EF lenses if you're buying into the RF system brand new. I know Sony's lack of truly native stuff is what kept me from staying with them over time, and thats an issue that's been sorted out.
> 
> I guess Canon has the benefit of not caring if people buy EF or RF, but its still not as strong a hook if you're adapting lenses.



But a huge number of buyers (perhaps most of them) will be coming from EF mount cameras who already have a library of glass. Making this camera inexpensive and packaging with a mount adapter will entice more existing EF users to move into the system without having to buy a separate adapter. This camera is a great upgrade to (original) 6D users and other who already have FF kit glass like the 24-105 L


----------



## Berowne (Feb 13, 2019)

1299 Dollar = 1150€. This is aggressive pricing!


----------



## ozturert (Feb 13, 2019)

Canon has just killed it. This pricing is insanely good. Will buy it with 24-105mm f4 L IS.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Feb 13, 2019)

Putting my M50 up for sale and buying this


----------



## knight427 (Feb 13, 2019)

Has anyone been stalking camera reviewers on social media? I'm wondering who will be the first to post a "first impressions" video from the event (which I assume will be in Cleveland as a cheaper but practical alternative to Hawaii).


----------



## RedPixels (Feb 13, 2019)

preppyak said:


> Its really bad for forward compatibility to be buying EF lenses if you're buying into the RF system brand new. I know Sony's lack of truly native stuff is what kept me from staying with them over time, and thats an issue that's been sorted out.
> 
> I guess Canon has the benefit of not caring if people buy EF or RF, but its still not as strong a hook if you're adapting lenses.



EF lenses are still a good option if you need to shoot on two different mounts. You can have a 5D Mk4 as your main and use an EOS R(P) as a backup and still use the EF lens. If you are primarily shooting on EOS-R bodies only, then you'd stick to the RF mount. Canon is really trying to entice new users or old Rebel users into the FF mirrorless format so that they can sell them RF glass down the line.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 13, 2019)

holy s***! my M5 and all the lenses for it are going up for sale to fund the RP with the 24-105 stm and a 70-200 f4 
i still have some samyang fast manual primes for EF so that's covered


----------



## mpb001 (Feb 13, 2019)

From reading the specs on the RP, although it is indicated as an entry levrl FF mirrorless camera, I see it more as an advanced level camera. Many people favor the conttol mode dial. While, i like seeing settings on my 5DIV on the top LCD, it is just minor. The spec sheet says the body is mag-alloy and polycarbonate. That is good news too. Its probably similar to the composition of the 6DII. Hopefully, the sensor will be improved a little to work well with Digic 8. All in all I think Canon might hit it out of the park with this camera


----------



## Absolutic (Feb 13, 2019)

nadroj said:


> WOW. I must say, I am impressed.
> 
> I wish they would have announced a kit with the rumored RF 24-240 rather than the adapted EF 24-105 STM, but at this pricing I really have no complaints. I would pick the RF 24-105 anyway.




Amazing. $1299 and they give a free adapter and a free 'extension grip' whatever that last thing is? Nikon charges you $149 for the adapter after the discount. And Sony never gave the grip away, instead charging $349 for it.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 13, 2019)

Here's a fun comparison: The 70D launched at $1,199 (body only) in the USA in the fall of 2013. Five-and-a-half years later, the full-frame EOS RP is only $100 more at launch -- and it includes a grip extender and mount adapter. Amazing.


----------



## Desperadude (Feb 13, 2019)

I wish they have the kit with 35mm f1.8 @ 1599USD


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 13, 2019)

Did anyone notice that the 4K was only rated for 25 FPS and ~24FPS? What happened to 4K IBP 30FPS that we had in the EOS R? Exact same digic 8 processor but we lose 5 FPS on 4K? What gives....


----------



## Nelu (Feb 13, 2019)

Stanri010 said:


> Did anyone notice that the 4K was only rated for 25 FPS and ~24FPS? What happened to 4K IBP 30FPS that we had in the EOS R? Exact same digic 8 processor but we lose 5 FPS on 4K? What gives....


I did notice! Less money, fewer fps
They could've left it be at 30fps...


----------



## nadroj (Feb 13, 2019)

Nelu said:


> I did notice! Less money, fewer fps
> They could've left it be at 30fps...



I wondered about this too. Perhaps the sensor readout circuitry didn't allow it, or they had problems with heat dissipation in the smaller body? Not trying to make excuses for Canon, but in all honesty, I'm surprised that it has 4K at all, LOL!


----------



## flip314 (Feb 13, 2019)

ozturert said:


> Canon has just killed it. This pricing is insanely good. Will buy it with 24-105mm f4 L IS.



I was really hoping the 24-70mm 2.8 would be out (or at least announced) by the time I bought an RF body... Hopefully it does get announced this week so I can decide whether I want to get the 24-105 in the meantime...


----------



## nadroj (Feb 13, 2019)

flip314 said:


> I was really hoping the 24-70mm 2.8 would be out (or at least announced) by the time I bought an RF body... Hopefully it does get announced this week so I can decide whether I want to get the 24-105 in the meantime...



I was under the impression the new lenses were launching tonight along with the RP body. Is that still the assumption?


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 13, 2019)

Well damn. Well. Damn. I had no intention of even contemplating this but now......... maybe put my 700d and kit lenses up for sale and start trying to get funds for this to pair with the 7d2. 1299USD should be a bit under 2k in Aus. That is tempting. Very tempting.


----------



## navastronia (Feb 13, 2019)

nadroj said:


> I was under the impression the new lenses were launching tonight along with the RP body. Is that still the assumption?



My understanding, as well.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 13, 2019)

Stanri010 said:


> Did anyone notice that the 4K was only rated for 25 FPS and ~24FPS? What happened to 4K IBP 30FPS that we had in the EOS R? Exact same digic 8 processor but we lose 5 FPS on 4K? What gives....



this was also UK specs, it could be that USA RP's has 30fps.


----------



## razorzec (Feb 13, 2019)

Just imagine a year after its release, this Camera will be sold in great bundles at an extremely bargain price.

I can see it, the EOS RP will essentially put Canon at the top of the Full Frame MILC market share soon.


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 13, 2019)

rrcphoto said:


> this was also UK specs, it could be that USA RP's has 30fps.


Actually, I don't think so.

The explanation for the M50's capabilities. 
https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...e-Canon-EOS-M50/4K-Video-on-the-Canon-EOS-M50



> As mentioned above, EOS M50 can record 4K video at either 24 fps (actual 23.98 fps, when camera is set to NTSC-type video recording), or 25.00 fps for PAL-compatible regions. Faster frames per second recording speeds will require switching to Full HD or HD recording.


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Feb 13, 2019)

As a fence sitter on the R series, I like the pricing at intro. My grandson may be inheriting an M6 sooner than I would have anticipated. The M6 served me well as a "toe in the water" for mirrorless. Unfortunately, Canon did not factor in the size of my hands, and my need to wear transition lenses into the M6 specs, eh?


----------



## dtaylor (Feb 13, 2019)

At this price point I'm tempted. I would like to add a 2nd FF camera to my 5Ds (right now my 2nd body is a crop body), and I would like 4k. I rejected the R out of hand for cropped 4k at its price point. I would prefer FF 4k...but at $1299? At $1299 I think I can live with cropped 4k.

I'm guessing they're including the cheapest EF adapter and I know I would want the one with the ring. Still....

I'm in no hurry, so I'm going to wait and see what the initial reviews are like for video quality. But this could end up being my FF backup. The other advantage to waiting is to see what happens on the gray market and what happens with people breaking up kits. If I can snag body only at $1k and add the adapter I want....


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 14, 2019)

Stanri010 said:


> Actually, I don't think so.
> 
> The explanation for the M50's capabilities.
> https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...e-Canon-EOS-M50/4K-Video-on-the-Canon-EOS-M50


the M50 has little bearing on this really. it's not even the same battery if you are looking at commonalities this way. We'll know in a few hours time.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 14, 2019)

I didn't read the whole thread, please someone give me a quick yes/no update: is Canon ******* this time? Thanks.


----------



## prodorshak (Feb 14, 2019)

Quarkcharmed said:


> I didn't read the whole thread, please someone give me a quick yes/no update: is Canon ******* this time? Thanks.


Not *******!


----------



## Famateur (Feb 14, 2019)

Quarkcharmed said:


> I didn't read the whole thread, please someone give me a quick yes/no update: is Canon ******* this time? Thanks.



Hahaha...I love it. Nope -- definitely not *******. 

Canon's competitors, on the other hand, might be starting to squirm a little. With the EOS RP features, price point, EF and EF-S compatibility via included adapter and the RF lens roadmap, others are gonna have to really dig deep to keep up in the market* (which is good for everyone).

_* And I don't mean specs-wise. I mean all the factors that drive market movement, which Canon seems to navigate deftly._


----------



## dolina (Feb 14, 2019)

Full frame mirrorless bodies that are below and above the $1299 Canon EOS RP.

$798 - Sony a7
$998 - Sony a7 II

$1,299 - Canon EOS RP

$1,798 - Sony a7R II
$1,997 - Nikon Z6


----------



## Talys (Feb 14, 2019)

FramerMCB said:


> I would just remind you that the 6D Mk II price at launch should have surprised no one because it was in alignment with the introductory pricing of the original 6D and in particular the pricing/value relationship between the 5D Mk III and the 6D vs the 5D Mk IV and the 6D Mk II.
> 
> I think the greater issue for many (at least those that were anticipating the 6D Mk II performance/spec-wise, was that in certain tests the 6D's sensor performance bested the 5D Mk III (as the 6D came out after the 5D Mk III) and I think that fact loomed large in a lot of the anticipatory thinking concerning the 6D Mk II's sensor vs. the 5D Mk IV. Canon was not going to make that "happy accident" a second time. The other significant issue for Canon's latest DSLR offerings (in the past 3 years), at least according to various photo sites and forums, has been there seeming unwillingness to really embrace/adopt non-bastardized 4K in these models.
> 
> ...


I bought a 6D2 on launch day, and I remained thrilled with it. The camera met all of my expectations (I did not expect a cheap 5D4), and I didn't and don't regret paying the launch price one bit, even despite the sales that hit not long thereafter. 

That said, , I think 6D2 would have sold a lot more units if it had been more aggressively priced from day one, and that would have subdued a lot of the criticisms that the sensor wasn't as good (or better) than 5D4.

I think that RP nails it on the pricing to try to upsell people looking at premium APSC cameras.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 14, 2019)

The e-mails from the UK dealers are in at £1399 without the adapter. That corresponds to ~$1680, after taxes, or ~$1350 before tax, not far off the US price. (A grey import of the R including adapter is £1599.)


----------



## dolina (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## delta0 (Feb 14, 2019)

AlanF said:


> The e-mails from the UK dealers are in at £1399 without the adapter. That corresponds to ~$1680, after taxes, or ~$1350 before tax, not far off the US price. (A grey import of the R including adapter is £1599.)


All UK prices I’ve seen are with the adapter.


----------



## Foxdude (Feb 14, 2019)

This looks very promising, and I am thinking to replace my 6d with this. Just wondering does this RP have on-chip ADC or off-chip ADC?


----------



## AlanF (Feb 14, 2019)

delta0 said:


> All UK prices I’ve seen are with the adapter.


The first mail was from Clifton Cameras, and their's is without the adapter. The subsequent mails from WEX, Jessops etc do have the adapter included. Maybe Clifton made a mistake.


----------



## delta0 (Feb 14, 2019)

AlanF said:


> The first mail was from Clifton Cameras, and their's is without the adapter. The subsequent mails from WEX, Jessops etc do have the adapter included. Maybe Clifton made a mistake.


Amazon also showed with adapter for £1300 until they hid it. Canon store shows it with adapter too.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 14, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> But a huge number of buyers (perhaps most of them) will be coming from EF mount cameras who already have a library of glass.



I wonder. What are the figures normally touted - the average user has one lens, a small minority have two, and the proportion of users with more than two lenses is vanishingly small. Can that last group be the target for a low-end, mass-market* product?

*admittedly, being FF, it's already a niche product, but within the context of FF it's surely mass market.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 14, 2019)

Foxdude said:


> This looks very promising, and I am thinking to replace my 6d with this. Just wondering does this RP have on-chip ADC or off-chip ADC?



As far as I know, Canon has not yet confirmed that it's the same sensor as the 6DII, but it's identical in resolution (both total and effective pixel counts), so I would expect that it is the same sensor. I believe that means off-chip ADC, unfortunately. Still a great sensor from what I hear from 6DII owners, but I was hoping for current generation sensor with on-chip ADC...


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 14, 2019)

scyrene said:


> I wonder. What are the figures normally touted - the average user has one lens, a small minority have two, and the proportion of users with more than two lenses is vanishingly small. Can that last group be the target for a low-end, mass-market* product?
> 
> *admittedly, being FF, it's already a niche product, but within the context of FF it's surely mass market.



Well I didn't necessarily mean a huge library. 1-2 EF lenses are enough. I'm thinking about a lot of original 6D users that likely have at least the 24-105 or (one of the variants of) a 24-70.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 14, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> Well I didn't necessarily mean a huge library. 1-2 EF lenses are enough. I'm thinking about a lot of original 6D users that likely have at least the 24-105 or (one of the variants of) a 24-70.



Ah right. Well, maybe. I don't have any special knowledge. My inclination is that this camera is meant to tempt people from lower down the scale (APS-C), and especially bring in new users looking for a mid-range (mirrorless) camera to the Canon ecosystem. I feel like this forum privileges the idea of a getting a second body, or upgrading regularly, which I suspect is again a very niche pursuit (though no doubt of value to Canon for sales).


----------



## dolina (Feb 14, 2019)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Those aren't the launch MSRPs. Don't parrot the propaganda line from the DPR Sony fanboys...


Those are the current prices on BH Photo.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 14, 2019)

dolina said:


> Those are the current prices on BH Photo.


Those weren't released today...


----------



## Foxdude (Feb 14, 2019)

Famateur said:


> As far as I kno? Canon has not yet confirmed that it's the same sensor as the 6DII, but it's identical in resolution (both total and effective pixel counts), so I would expect that it is the same sensor. I believe that means off-chip ADC, unfortunately. Still a great sensor from what I hear from 6DII owners, but I was hoping for current generation sensor with on-chip ADC...



It really seems there is same sensor as 6D2, but is it possible to tweak the sensor to get on-chip ADC? I'm not expert, I really don't know. I'm still pretty happy with my 6D sensor, but still, if I'm gonna upgrade the camera, I'd like to see some improvement in sensor, too.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 14, 2019)

Foxdude said:


> It really seems there is same sensor as 6D2, but is it possible to tweak the sensor to get on-chip ADC? I'm not expert, I really don't know. I'm still pretty happy with my 6D sensor, but still, if I'm gonna upgrade the camera, I'd like to see some improvement in sensor, too.



I'm not an expert, either.  Pretty sure on-chip ADC requires different fabrication process, though, not just some optimizations to work with the flange distance or Digic 8 chip.

I can understand wanting some advancement in sensor if you already have a 6D. I kinda feel the same way. After seeing the improvement in the 80D over the 70D (which is what I shoot), I was really hoping to see that new sensor generation in the 6DII and EOS RP. I'm not to disappointed, though...finances are tight at the moment. By the time I've saved up enough, there'll be a body that suits my needs. Honestly, I only start longing for a newer camera in low-light situations. In adequately lit circumstances, I'm still quite pleased with the results I'm getting from the 70D...


----------



## flip314 (Feb 14, 2019)

scyrene said:


> I wonder. What are the figures normally touted - the average user has one lens, a small minority have two, and the proportion of users with more than two lenses is vanishingly small. Can that last group be the target for a low-end, mass-market* product?
> 
> *admittedly, being FF, it's already a niche product, but within the context of FF it's surely mass market.



The other issue is that people with entry-level cameras will have mainly APS-C lenses, which *technically* work on the R, but will kill the resolution you get.

I still think they'll sell a ton of the RP bodies though.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 14, 2019)

flip314 said:


> The other issue is that people with entry-level cameras will have mainly APS-C lenses, which *technically* work on the R, but will kill the resolution you get.


If by "issue" you mean "revenue stream", then yes.


----------



## dolina (Feb 14, 2019)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Those weren't released today...


Doesn’t matter, those are the camera bodies that it competes with and are the options of buyers today.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 14, 2019)

dolina said:


> Doesn’t matter, those are the camera bodies that it competes with and are the options of buyers today.


Following your logic, nobody should be buying brand new bodies and just wait for the 1DX2 to drop down to $1K in 10 years time...


----------



## dolina (Feb 14, 2019)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Following your logic, nobody should be buying brand new bodies and just wait for the 1DX2 to drop down to $1K in 10 years time...


We’re not talking about the same thing then.


----------



## Oren Grad (Feb 14, 2019)

Famateur said:


> As far as I know, Canon has not yet confirmed that it's the same sensor as the 6DII...



*Dave Etchells/Imaging Resource:* OK, so I'll just start in. We've been told that the EOS RP sensor is very similar to the one in the 6D Mark II. In what ways is it the same, and in what ways is it different?

*Canon:* Basically, it's the same sensor, except the microlenses are fine-tuned to be more optimized for the mirrorless system.

*DE:* Ah, that makes sense, you need to account for the different light angles with the shorter flange distance. But other parts, all of the sensor electronics, the circuitry, that's the same?

*Canon:* Yes.

https://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2019/02/13/juicy-tidbits-on-canon-eos-rp-interview-q-and-a


----------



## Joules (Feb 14, 2019)

Oren Grad said:


> *Canon:* Basically, it's the same sensor, except the microlenses are fine-tuned to be more optimized for the mirrorless system.


Shockingly honest 

But not surprising. I'm curious what sort of effect this release will have on the80D/7d replacement and the M5 and M6 replacements. Those were all registered around the same time as the RP, so can we expect to gain a bit more info on those soon?


----------



## unfocused (Feb 14, 2019)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Following your logic, nobody should be buying brand new bodies and just wait for the 1DX2 to drop down to $1K in 10 years time...



For years I've been trying to figure out what exactly is going on in your profile picture. I think as a public service you need to post a larger version on that image.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 14, 2019)

dolina said:


> Doesn’t matter, those are the camera bodies that it competes with and are the options of buyers today.


I bet my 5D2 is pretty cheap these days too.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 14, 2019)

flip314 said:


> The other issue is that people with entry-level cameras will have mainly APS-C lenses, which *technically* work on the R, but will kill the resolution you get.



Sure, but it's better than the old upgrade path from APS-C to FF DSLRs, where your EF-S lenses simply couldn't be mounted.


----------



## dolina (Feb 14, 2019)

Kit. said:


> I bet my 5D2 is pretty cheap these days too.


You can't buy it brand new on BH Photo.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 14, 2019)

dolina said:


> You can't buy it brand new on BH Photo.


And you cannot buy those Sonys at Costco.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 14, 2019)

dolina said:


> You can't buy it brand new on BH Photo.


Heck, using your logic, the Sony fangheys shouldn't even be buying any of the A7 bodies and just wait for the A9 to drop in price to $1299 in, maybe 5 years, assuming Sony would still be in the camera business at that time...


----------



## Paul Maka-Kea (Feb 14, 2019)

Tom W said:


> Wow! Good deal. Will draw many into the R format, possibly including myself!


Canon is playing this so well I see what Canon is doing, slowly ushering the APS-C users into the RF System and its working. We are all in this together no one is getting left behind. Well played Canon well played.


----------



## delta0 (Feb 14, 2019)

Seems to have gained £99 on amazon compared to yesterday.


----------



## dolina (Feb 14, 2019)

Kit. said:


> And you cannot buy those Sonys at Costco.


I have no desire to verify your claim but I do know that BH Photo doesn't sell roast chicken.


----------



## dolina (Feb 14, 2019)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Heck, using your logic, the Sony fangheys shouldn't even be buying any of the A7 bodies and just wait for the A9 to drop in price to $1299 in, maybe 5 years, assuming Sony would still be in the camera business at that time...


You're missing the point.

Whether it be last month's model or last decade's model it is immaterial. 

Not everyone buys the latest camera on the market. Majority of buyers are price sensitive so if they find the RP too expensive then they go with a cheaper option.

Canon, Nikon, Sony and the other camera brands would go out of business if they solely cater to fickle enthusiasts who troll message boards.

So instead of calling people names add something substantial. to the discussion.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 14, 2019)

dolina said:


> BH Photo doesn't sell roast chicken.


Why would it matter?


----------



## dolina (Feb 14, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Why would it matter?


I gave an equally useless reply.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 14, 2019)

dolina said:


> I gave an equally useless reply.


You didn't understand my reply? You might have asked.

Costco sells EOS 80D. I see no reason for Canon not to sell EOS RP through them too.


----------



## dolina (Feb 14, 2019)

Kit. said:


> You didn't understand my reply? You might have asked.
> 
> Costco sells EOS 80D. I see no reason for Canon not to sell EOS RP through them too.


Sorry, I thought you were trolling.

BH sells the 80D.

Canon may have better terms and better sales with dealers like BH Photo and just approach Costco when they have saturated that channel.

I provided a list of camera bodies that are priced closest to the RP. A lot of consumers just look at the price tag and do not care whether it was just announced or end of life so long as it is affordable.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 14, 2019)

scyrene said:


> I wonder. What are the figures normally touted - the average user has one lens, a small minority have two, and the proportion of users with more than two lenses is vanishingly small. Can that last group be the target for a low-end, mass-market* product?
> 
> *admittedly, being FF, it's already a niche product, but within the context of FF it's surely mass market.



I guess i am one of those few with the galss that will consider this. Started with 700d qhich i now use as a backup body and then graduated to a 7d2. Have the 50 1.8, 24-70 2.8, 70-200 2.8, sigma 150-600c and the ef100 macro. As I predominantly focus on wildlife photography i will consider this for a second body for landcapes and other non action stuff and replace my 700d with it. It doesn't need all the bells and whistles for my purposes.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 14, 2019)

dolina said:


> You're missing the point.
> 
> Whether it be last month's model or last decade's model it is immaterial.
> 
> ...


You also miss the point. If you can't or won't buy the body you like because it's expensive, wait for it to come down in price. Why bother with these entry-level & midrange models if it doesn't satisfy your needs. Wait for your dream body to go down to the price you can afford. You just argued that you agree with me.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 14, 2019)

dolina said:


> Canon may have better terms and better sales with dealers like BH Photo and just approach Costco when they have saturated that channel.
> 
> I provided a list of camera bodies that are priced closest to the RP. A lot of consumers just look at the price tag and do not care whether it was just announced or end of life so long as it is affordable.


A lot of consumers (especially from the EOS RP target market) don't look at B&H, but visit Costco every week or two.

Costco means volumes. If Canon (unlike Sony) can deliver the volumes that are meaningful to Costco, Costco is a very good channel to promote EOS R brand.

But of course, Canon has nothing to sell there (yet) until RF 24-240 is ready.


----------



## delta0 (Feb 14, 2019)

All this talk of Costco. When will they stock it?


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 14, 2019)

unfocused said:


> For years I've been trying to figure out what exactly is going on in your profile picture. I think as a public service you need to post a larger version on that image.


Ran it through my special software. It's a soft taco, no cheese.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 14, 2019)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Heck, using your logic, the Sony fangheys shouldn't even be buying any of the A7 bodies and just wait for the A9 to drop in price to $1299 in, maybe 5 years, assuming Sony would still be in the camera business at that time...


I think Canon is going to eviscerate Sony's already abysmal market share with all this. Besides, Canon charges more because Canon can actually provide better ergonomics, timely service, and has done away with the annoying hand warmer and drain hole Sony provides. Gonna be interesting to see the numbers at the end of the year. This camera will be a huge seller, I think.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 14, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Why would it matter?


Because the chickens are free range, not dynamic range


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 14, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Because the chickens are free range, not dynamic range


----------



## dolina (Feb 15, 2019)

Kit. said:


> A lot of consumers (especially from the EOS RP target market) don't look at B&H, but visit Costco every week or two.
> 
> Costco means volumes. If Canon (unlike Sony) can deliver the volumes that are meaningful to Costco, Costco is a very good channel to promote EOS R brand.
> 
> But of course, Canon has nothing to sell there (yet) until RF 24-240 is ready.


Costco squeezes the margins of their supplier more than BH. They’d only go with them if they have to


----------



## dolina (Feb 15, 2019)

delta0 said:


> All this talk of Costco. When will they stock it?


Precisely. I wonder why Canon would prioritize selling through a channel that will just squeeze them more on their margins than BH.

Oh... wait. I must make fun of the products the RP is priced near to because I don’t understand business.

BH still doesn’t sell roasted chicken.


----------



## dolina (Feb 15, 2019)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> You also miss the point. If you can't or won't buy the body you like because it's expensive, wait for it to come down in price. Why bother with these entry-level & midrange models if it doesn't satisfy your needs. Wait for your dream body to go down to the price you can afford. You just argued that you agree with me.


What’s there to like about the RP to wait for it to go down in price? Most buyers buy a camera for a specific event to use with and buy whatever fits their budget.

If they’re spec obsessed like you then wait wait wait and wait for the 1DX2 to become $20 from Costco. It will come bundled with a dozen eggs


----------



## Kit. (Feb 15, 2019)

dolina said:


> Costco squeezes the margins of their supplier more than BH. They’d only go with them if they have to


If they want to sell it to the target audience of the camera, they will go with the brick and mortar chains too, and Costco is no exception. 

What are you actually arguing about? Will the target market buy the camera because of its price? The Costco is relevant. Will a price-conscious advanced amateur find a cheaper camera on the Internet? Then 5D2 is relevant. Or what?


----------



## Famateur (Feb 15, 2019)

How 'bout we pause the discussion for three years and come back to see if Canon made a good move or not with the EOS RP. 







And to see if Canon sold any through Costco.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 16, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> I predict the release price of the RP is going to be around 1500€ in Europe. Whether there will be extras included remains to be seen.





mb66energy said:


> And why is the M50 in the US 629 $ and in Germany 550 EUR? Some negativ tax for APS-C format cameras? Both body only.



Looks like the RP+adapter preorder kit is 1499€ on amazon.de. 1599€ in Finnish stores (not surprising). I rest my case.

Whatever discounts the M50 may have is immaterial. It's a year-old body already.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 16, 2019)

dolina said:


> What’s there to like about the RP to wait for it to go down in price? Most buyers buy a camera for a specific event to use with and buy whatever fits their budget.
> 
> If they’re spec obsessed like you then wait wait wait and wait for the 1DX2 to become $20 from Costco. It will come bundled with a dozen eggs


Huh? You just contradicted yourself. Earlier you said people don't care how old a brand new camera is as long as it fits their budget. Thanks for arguing that you agree with me once again.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 16, 2019)

dolina said:


> What’s there to like about the RP to wait for it to go down in price? Most buyers buy a camera for a specific event to use with and buy whatever fits their budget.
> 
> If they’re spec obsessed like you then wait wait wait and wait for the 1DX2 to become $20 from Costco. It will come bundled with a dozen eggs


You're the one who's spec-obsessed because you were saying it's better to just buy the old A7s at the same price range as the new RP. Lolz. Millennials and their poor thinking, argumentation and rhetorical skills... Sigh.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 16, 2019)

dolina said:


> What’s there to like about the RP to wait for it to go down in price? Most buyers buy a camera for a specific event to use with and buy whatever fits their budget.
> 
> If they’re spec obsessed like you then wait wait wait and wait for the 1DX2 to become $20 from Costco. It will come bundled with a dozen eggs


And also your non-sequitur point about B&H still selling old A7 bodies that have better specs in the same price range online as the new RP doesn't mean brick&mortar stores are readily displaying these bodies for sale to buyers who's primary consideration is price and not Sony fanghey specsheet comparos...


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 16, 2019)

dolina said:


> Doesn’t matter, those are the camera bodies that it competes with and are the options of buyers today.





> You're missing the point.
> 
> Whether it be last month's model or last decade's model it is immaterial.
> 
> Not everyone buys the latest camera on the market. Majority of buyers are price sensitive so if they find the RP too expensive then they go with a cheaper option.



WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER. We have a self-ownage here.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 16, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Looks like the RP+adapter preorder kit is 1499€ on amazon.de. 1599€ in Finnish stores (not surprising). I rest my case.
> 
> Whatever discounts the M50 may have is immaterial. It's a year-old body already.



You were right with your prediction for the RP - maybe this is a market decision: US market is larger and there you can maybe sell tons of RPs to make profit while there are not enough germans who will buy the camera @ e.g. 1350 EUR and whose who would do that do pay 1500 EUR too. Or the german buyer is hot for sales prices (hotter than others) so they come from a higher price to fulfill the emotions like (hey it was 15% off, good deal). Who knows.

EDIT: The formula 1 / (Dollar/EUR) x 1.19 (german tax) works well and results in a ~ 5 difference
now 1.19 / (1.13) x [PRICE]


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 16, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> You were right with your prediction for the RP - maybe this is a market decision: US market is larger and there you can maybe sell tons of RPs to make profit while there are not enough germans who will buy the camera @ e.g. 1350 EUR and whose who would do that do pay 1500 EUR too.



US retail prices are in general lower for many reasons; among others the fact that employee costs are lower. And in Finland (where I'm from) things are even more expensive than in Germany due to a smaller market, higher shipping costs, and a higher VAT rate (24% vs 19%).


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 16, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> US retail prices are in general lower for many reasons; among others the fact that employee costs are lower. And in Finland (where I'm from) things are even more expensive than in Germany due to a smaller market, higher shipping costs, and a higher VAT rate (24% vs 19%).


Off Topic Question: Are there other taxes besides VAT? In the U.S. there is no VAT yet. Some states charge sales tax, some don't. Then some localities also add sales tax. I'm just curious about how that works. Unfortunately, I can see a VAT in our future, on top of everything else.


----------



## delta0 (Feb 16, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Off Topic Question: Are there other taxes besides VAT? In the U.S. there is no VAT yet. Some states charge sales tax, some don't. Then some localities also add sales tax. I'm just curious about how that works. Unfortunately, I can see a VAT in our future, on top of everything else.


In the UK there is only VAT.


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 17, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> US retail prices are in general lower for many reasons; among others the fact that employee costs are lower. And in Finland (where I'm from) things are even more expensive than in Germany due to a smaller market, higher shipping costs, and a higher VAT rate (24% vs 19%).



To put that in numbers: The RP is €1519 in the Netherlands with 21% VAT included, so it's €1200 without tax. With the current euro/dollar exchange rate that amounts to $1355.


----------



## delta0 (Feb 17, 2019)

I really need to see the 24-70 RF before I commit to this camera. I hope we aren’t going to wait long.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 17, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Off Topic Question: Are there other taxes besides VAT? In the U.S. there is no VAT yet. Some states charge sales tax, some don't. Then some localities also add sales tax. I'm just curious about how that works. Unfortunately, I can see a VAT in our future, on top of everything else.



Most products and services only have VAT. Depending on country, there are typically several VAT classes (eg. in Finland necessities like food, drugs, and transit have a lower VAT rate). Things that generate negative externalities may have additional taxes besides VAT (in Finland this includes fuel, tobacco, and alcohol).


----------

